
This man is about to blow up mathematics - james_niro
http://m.nautil.us/issue/45/power/this-man-is-about-to-blow-up-mathematics?utm_source=Nautilus&utm_campaign=471438ef1b-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_02_22&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_dc96ec7a9d-471438ef1b-60848981
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13712839](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13712839)

